# Has anyone used the Avene, Galenic or Vichy skin care?



## Geek2 (Feb 29, 2004)

I was reading a magazine from Finland today and it had an article about the skin care lines that are only sold at the pharmacy in Finland due to the lines have some research behind them and have been developed by dermatologists. Avene, Galenic and Vichy lines (all from France) were mentioned and I'm wondering how these lines are. Has anyone tried any of the products?


----------



## maiho (Feb 29, 2004)

hehe, u read a lot of magazines huh? always finding new stuff to share. That's a good thing.






Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I was reading a magazine from Finland today and it had an article about the skin care lines that are only sold at the pharmacy in Finland due to the lines have some research behind them and have been developed by dermatologists. Avene, Galenic and Vichy lines (all from France) were mentioned and I'm wondering how these lines are. Has anyone tried any of the products?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm a skin care and makeup junky big time so that's why I read a lot of magazines.



Too many actually according to my mail man. He complained that the mailbox is not big enough.



It's dangerous to read all these articles and adds about makeup and skin care cuz it makes me wanna try them and my poor wallet can't handle it.


----------



## allisong (Feb 29, 2004)

Reija..I used the sensitive skin items or(creme pour intolerant) and while it o.k...didn't irritate my skin,It's nothing amazing

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I was reading a magazine from Finland today and it had an article about the skin care lines that are only sold at the pharmacy in Finland due to the lines have some research behind them and have been developed by dermatologists. Avene, Galenic and Vichy lines (all from France) were mentioned and I'm wondering how these lines are. Has anyone tried any of the products?


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi, I work for a pharmacy in Canada at the cosmetic counter. We carry the Vichy line of products. The are excellent products that contain thermal spa water and trace minerals as the basis for all there creams. Presonally I have tryed the Thermal S1 cream for dehydrated skin which is excellent it boasts the moisture content in the skin and lasts for a full 24 hours, good as a basic light moisturizer for those Canadain summers. Also I find the Nutrilogie 1 a good product for the winter for dry skin. The winters in Canada are very harsh and drying on the skin. the product helps to reform the lipid barrier of the skin and increases the skins own natural retintion of moisture. The other product in the line I also like and use frequently is th Lipidose Exfoilant for the body. This is a very good body scrub that I use once a week, your skin just feels so soft and smooth after. It is great if you follow with the Lipidose 1 moisturizer for the body. For the Avene and Galenic lines I am not that fimallar yet. I found out we will soon be carrying them in Canada. If an one can give me feedback on them that would be much appreciated. Thanks, Rhonda


----------

